# 2012 nautic star 2200 ttop yamaha 200hp loaded 35k



## skeg (Nov 12, 2009)

2012 nautic star 2200 xte yamaha 200hp ttop, power pole,trolling motor , very clean 82 hours on boat and motor pics on request, call brad at 409-370-3555
35k


----------

